# 1918 Harley Davidson...???



## Bikermaniac (May 16, 2016)

Check this auction guys. Owner clains it's a Harley...hummmm???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-Harley...065846?hash=item1c671d6c76:g:uWkAAOSw41xXOmSF


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 19, 2016)

I can't tell from the pics alone, but it's a nice frame/fork.


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2016)

I'm going to say no. Looks like a Dayton built bike. But not and HD. And if you look at the badge screws, they are too far apart for an HD badge.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 19, 2016)

Agree.


----------



## chitown (May 19, 2016)

Rear lower fender bridge/stay is straight which is not know as a Davis feature as far as I know. Snyder & Westfield are known to have this lower straight bridge during this era. I think Snyder has arching upper bridge and straight lower bridge while Westfield has both straight stay bridges.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 19, 2016)

Owner told me that in Central Ohio they have the oldest Harley Davidson, therefore that's is confirmed to be a Harley? whaaat?


----------



## zephyrblau (May 20, 2016)

OBVIOUSLY if you include a picture of a fully restored example of what you *claim* your bike is... 
(roll eyes)


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 20, 2016)

Lol


----------

